# DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2012)

*DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
5/11/12 

*Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
Incited racial riots would lead to calls for government crackdown
Civil unrest would lead to martial law, DHS travel checkpoints, indefinite delay of elections
Washington, DC  The Obama agents, through the DHS and other assorted colluders, are plotting a major Reichstag event to generate racial riots and produce the justification for martial law, delaying the November 2012 elections, possibly indefinitely, a DHS whistleblower informed the Canada Free Press on Tuesday.*

The Reichstag Event would take the form of a staged assassination attempt against Barack Obama, carefully choreographed and manufactured by Obama operatives. It would subsequently be blamed on white supremacists and used to enrage the black community to rioting and looting, the DHS source warned.

The Obama administration would then use the violence and chaos they created as justification for the imposition of martial law in major urban cities in America, the creation of DHS checkpoints, restriction of travel, and the indefinite delay of the November 2012 elections.

The Reichstag event refers to a fire started during Hitlers rise to power. The fire allowed him to grab emergency powers and murder his opposition. Historians have long believed that Hitler started the fire himself, while he blamed it on the Communists.

The anonymous whistleblower elaborated on how the Obama administration is using the Occupy movement, labor unions, and other assorted subversive groups to create massive chaos within the nation.

Using untracked campaign funds, they are paying people to infiltrate the various movements to cause physical destruction of property and disrupt commerce. That began last year, but has increased ten-fold already this year, the DHS source shared.



Before It's News

*Forum copyright policy, to be found  HERE, prohibits posting of pieces in their entirety.

~Oddball*


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71Jux68F_AQ]Military Preparing for Martial Law - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qw0jImXSSk&feature=related]Scary 2012 Obama Martial Law Concentration Camps & Coffins For Americans! MUST SEE!! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwm3gBTAlo8&feature=related]Flying over FEMA site. The New World Order - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcUZLd3yXOM&feature=related]Barack Obama's Martial Law Plans Revealed! TubeTruthers.com! - YouTube[/ame]




Can you see the progressive socialist love​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 16, 2012)

Everything old is new again...



> It didnt make the news, at least not the corporate news. According to Bob Feuer, Bush will attack Iran, *declare martial law*, and suspend the election. Congress critter John Olver apparently made this claim at a town hall meeting at the Jones Library in Amherst, Massachusetts, last July.





> Feuers claim is especially pertinent now as Dennis Kucinich attempts to get Bush impeached and rumblings about an attack against Iran pick up speed. The election is but a mere four months away and if Olver is correct  Bush will attack Iran, suspend the election, *and declare martial law*



Bush to Attack Iran, Suspend Elections, and Declare Martial Law??? // Current TV


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2012)

*Gen. Franks Doubts Constitution Will Survive WMD Attack**John O. Edwards, NewsMax.com*
*Friday, Nov. 21, 2003

*​Gen. Tommy Franks says that if the United States is hit with a weapon of mass destruction that inflicts large casualties, the Constitution will likely be discarded in favor of a military form of government.Franks, who successfully led the U.S. military operation to liberate Iraq, expressed his worries in an extensive interview he gave to the mens lifestyle magazine Cigar Aficionado.

In the magazines December edition, the former commander of the militarys Central Command warned that if terrorists succeeded in using a weapon of mass destruction (WMD) against the U.S. or one of our allies, it would likely have catastrophic consequences for our cherished republican form of government.

Discussing the hypothetical dangers posed to the U.S. in the wake of Sept. 11, Franks said that the worst thing that could happen is if terrorists acquire and then use a biological, chemical or nuclear weapon that inflicts heavy casualties.

*If that happens, Franks said, ... the Western world, the free world, loses what it cherishes most, and that is freedom and liberty weve seen for a couple of hundred years in this grand experiment that we call democracy.*

*Franks then offered in a practical sense what he thinks would happen in the aftermath of such an attack.*

*It means the potential of a weapon of mass destruction and a terrorist, massive, casualty-producing event somewhere in the Western world  it may be in the United States of America  that causes our population to question our own Constitution and to begin to militarize our country in order to avoid a repeat of another mass, casualty-producing event. Which in fact, then begins to unravel the fabric of our Constitution. Two steps, very, very important.*

Franks didnt speculate about how soon such an event might take place.

Gen. Franks Doubts Constitution Will Survive WMD Attack


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2012)

*30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012 *

30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012 - YouTube

http://www.google.com/search?source...325&q=Russian+troops+coming+to+Denver+Airport



​


----------



## daws101 (May 16, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012 *
> 
> 30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012 - YouTube
> 
> ...


 after all this masturbation you're gonna need lot's of paper towels!


----------



## candycorn (May 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012 *
> ...



Watch out for dem black choppers.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2012)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



They won't bother to come out here. You should change corn to ass, but I guess you heard that one already...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 17, 2012)

*Executive-order panic: Martial law in U.S.?*​03/18/2012 by Drew Zahn

The White Houses late-week release of an executive order has sent the online community into an uproar, worried that President Obama had secretly provided himself means to institute martial law in America.

In the common practice of dumping government documents on a Friday afternoon, just as the news cycle is wrapping up for the week  a move critics say allows the administration to avoid widespread coverage of embarrassing actions  the White House released an executive order on National Defense Resources Preparedness.

Filled with language about government-owned equipment and a defense executive reserve, among other vague statements, rumors began to spread that the executive order expanded the presidents power to do everything from seizing whole industries to drafting private armies.

Executive-order panic: Martial law in U.S.?


----------



## candycorn (May 18, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yeah, I doubt you're worth the gas it takes to fly out there.


----------



## daws101 (May 18, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


who the fuck is they?
the voices in your head?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 18, 2012)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



"YOU" brought up the black choppers u-s-sob of a liberal...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 18, 2012)

The Denver Airport Conspiracy​


----------



## Truthmatters (May 18, 2012)

nutbag


----------



## daws101 (May 18, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


can you read? wrong poster!!! 
if you have trouble discerning one poster from another.
then the credibilty of your claims is highly questionable or your makin' shit up!


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 18, 2012)

I remember when Bush was gonna do this. If it happens, there isn't much anyone can do. So it's kind of a nonissue.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 18, 2012)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Sorry!!!, but it's hard to tell liberal ilk apart from each other!!! Ya, I wrote all those articles and the links are phony...

rules 5 & 6 enjoy...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 29, 2012)

*Are Feds Preparing for Martial Law?*

June 27, 2012 by Tad Cronn


Theres a lot of buzz lately about the federal government preparing for massive civil unrest across the country. The most recent alarm was raised when the Army began conducting military training exercises in the streets of St. Louis, Mo.

The Army  Reserves 354th MP unit is conducting training using what has been described in some stories as tanks but are actually heavily armored vehicles similar to large Humvees or armored personnel carriers.

Army officials have been mum on why the exercises are being conducted in the streets of a major city, but St. Louis residents were warned not to be alarmed if the armored vehicles came rolling by.

Most interviews conducted with residents by broadcast news have been with people who were supportive of the Armys presence, and some have suggested that the military show might cut crime.

This has led some bloggers to speculate that the purpose of the exercises is to acclimate people to seeing an urban military presence.

Another story that has fueled speculation about preparations for civil unrest is the purchase of 450 million rounds of .40-caliber hollow-point bullets by the Department of Homeland Security/Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

The purchase was announced at the end of March in a press release from the company that won the supply contract, ATK.


Hollow-point bullets are designed to expand on impact, greatly increasing the size of any wound and lowering the chance that the bullet might blow through the target. They are best used against unarmored targets.

Earlier this week, the story came out that ISP GoDaddy had been ordered by the Obama Truth Team to shut down the website HomelandSecurityus.com, run by Douglas Haggman, CEO of Hagmann Investigative Services, Inc., a private investigative agency serving Fortune 500 clients.

Hagmann says GoDaddy told him his site was being removed for morally objectionable content, but  that further investigation led him to the Truth Team, a wing of the Obama campaign that spends its days trolling the Internet for anything negative about the president.

Hagmann says he believes at least part of the reason he drew the Truth Teams ire is that he published a story that went viral last month about a Homeland Security insider source who alleged that the feds are preparing for massive civil war in the next few months.

The Truth Team, which is on Facebook, has even caught the attention of ABCs Jake Tapper, who criticized the team for using campaign propaganda as facts to refute legitimate criticism of Obama and his administration. The Obama Administration is also known to have killed published stories about Obamas daughters and is rumored to have killed others.

Hagmann has moved his site to another server so that it can remain online.

Stories like the above have fueled concern among some people about the federal governments intentions, particularly as the presidential election approaches.

In fact, let me add a story of my own. In my own community, in the greater Los Angeles area, Ive personally seen now on at least three occasions flights of military helicopters zooming just above treetop level along the 101 Freeway corridor.

These were definitely military choppers. Each time, they were in flights of two. Twice, the flights included a cargo/personnel chopper and an attack helicopter packing wing-mounted weapon pods. The third time, it was two of the attack choppers.

After each sighting, I called our local military base and was told there were no flights over that area and that their pilots wouldnt be allowed to fly that low if there had been. The local newspapers and stations had no clue that anything had even happened.

So what can you make of all this? Most of these stories have plausible explanations.

In the case of the St. Louis Army training, the National Guard often moves its units around in the summer for training exercises, so a Maryland-based unit might conceivably find itself practicing in Missouri. For the hollow-point shells order, perhaps Homeland Security was just making sure it spent its budget so that it wouldnt be cut back the next fiscal year. In the case of the helicopters, maybe some big shot just needed to get from Point A to Point B and the military publicist just didnt feel the public needed to know.

Maybe other suggestions are just paranoia.

The problem is, the human capacity for self-delusion cuts both ways. Just as we may jump too quickly to the conclusion that were about to enter a state of martial law, we also have a tremendous ability to ignore the obvious and see no evil even when it is practically screaming in our faces.

---

President Obamas recent actions have given a clear indication that he believes neither Congress nor Supreme Court can check his powers, and he has been gathering more power to himself. He has made it clear that he would prefer to be a king rather than a president.

He has also made it clear that as his poll numbers slip among various constituent groups that strongly supported him the last time, he is growing increasingly desperate and is willing to do whatever it takes to try to lure supporters back to his camp.

Under this president, at this time, the scenario of impending martial law is believable in a way that it never has been before. Obama has Americans in a battlefield frame of mind. But how can you know for sure what the governments intentions are?

The best course may be simply to be prepared. As Col. William Prescott said, Dont fire until you see the whites of their eyes.



Read more: Are Feds Preparing for Martial Law? - Godfather Politics


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 1, 2012)

*Does Barack Obama Expect The Upcoming Election To Spark Rampant Civil Unrest?*

7/30/12
Michael Snyder

What is Barack Obama preparing for? What does Barack Obama actually expect to happen in November? Does he believe that the upcoming election could actually spark rampant civil unrest inside the United States? 

---

This year, Obama has issued a whole series of very strange executive orders.

Many have been wondering what the true purpose of these executive orders really is.

For example, EO 13603 enables Barack Obama to take total control over all food, all energy, all health resources and all transportation resources with the stroke of a pen.

The following is from an article about this executive order by Jim Garrison in the Huffington Post&#8230;.

President Obama&#8217;s National Defense Resources Preparedness Executive Order of March 16 does to the country as a whole what the 2012 National Defense Authorization Act did to the Constitution in particular &#8212; completely eviscerates any due process or judicial oversight for any action by the Government deemed in the interest of &#8220;national security.&#8221; Like the NDAA, the new Executive Order puts the government completely above the law, which, in a democracy, is never supposed to happen.

---

» Does Barack Obama Expect The Upcoming Election To Spark Rampant Civil Unrest? Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Bears repeating.


----------



## Widdekind (Aug 1, 2012)

*"Casino conspiracy" ?*

On the phone with former Apache elder Raleigh Thompson, this writer learned that proceeds from Amerindian Casinos are viewed as "dollars of revenge" against Whites.  Of the 50 largest Amerindian Reservations in the US, all have Casinos, except for a half dozen, all in or near Nevada.  Plausibly, proximity to Las Vegas prevents them from profitably competing in the Casino industry.  So, this writer perceives, that, "in their hearts", essentially all Amerindian Reservations have yielded, to the temptations, of Pride, Greed, & Wrath, inherent in Casinos.  Such implies large-scale social organization, aligned according to such Ill-Will.

Meanwhile, "antagonizing everybody", this writer also perceives Communistic leanings of Democrats; and Fascistic leanings of Republicans.  "Everybody everywhere" seems to be yielding, to the temptations, of the "usual suspects" of Ill-Will, _e.g._ Greed, Wrath, Pride, Lust, Envy, Sloth (wanting easy money over hard work), Gluttony (no self control).  In this writer's perception, Americans from all walks of life are yielding, _without autonomous self-control_, to Ill-Will.  Somehow, unthinkingly, Ill-Will evidently appears "good" in their minds.  (All such psychically influential "reasons" can be co-construed conspiratorially.)  Thereby, politics in America is possibly being manipulated, to escalate tensions.

Seemingly nobody steps up, trying to _de-escalate_ tensions, and asks why everybody can't all get along, "live & let live".  (And they're all bogus sissies anyway, which is why they were cut out of the loop, in the first place.)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_Indian_reservations
http://www.nigc.gov/Portals/0/NIGC Uploads/readingroom/listandlocationoftribalgamingops/abc.pdf


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



You're full of used corn...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 6, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
> ...



those were suspecions of mine that I had as well that Obama would try and do this.Thanks for posting that.We'll see if this guy is on the level and on the up and up soon enough.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> ...


only use words you can spell...


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Typical liberal from cali with the spell check...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 17, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


wrong! atypical independent who learned to spell....unlike fringe teabaggers who can't read.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 17, 2012)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



How do you know 9/11 inside job is a teabagger?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 17, 2012)

... and when this doesn't happen, will you finally admit these conspiracies are all bullshit, or will you just move on to another crazy story that also wont come true? Your credibility will be determined by how you answer that question.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 18, 2012)

Godboy said:


> ... and when this doesn't happen, will you finally admit these conspiracies are all bullshit, or will you just move on to another crazy story that also wont come true? Your credibility will be determined by how you answer that question.



*33 Conspiracy Theories That Turned Out To Be True, What Every Person Should Know *

Jonathan Elinoff
January 6, 2010

---

What follows are some of these most shocking modern conspiracy theories that turned out true after thorough investigation by our society.  Some through congressional hearings, others through investigative journalism.  Many of these, however, were just admitted to by those involved.  These are just 33 of them, and I still had a long list of others to add.  There are a total of 33 in this article.  Many of these are listed with original and credible news clips on the matter, as well as documentaries.

1.

The Dreyfus Affair: In the late 1800s in France, Jewish artillery officer Alfred Dreyfus was wrongfully convicted of treason based on false government documents, and sentenced to life in prison. The French government did attempt to cover this up, but Dreyfus was eventually pardoned after the affair was made public (an act that is credited to writer Émile Zola).

2.

The Mafia: This secret crime society was virtually unknown until the 1960s, when member Joe Valachi first revealed the societys secrets to law enforcement officials.  What was known was that organized crime existed, but not that the extent of their control included working with the CIA, politicians and the biggest businesses in the world.

3.

MK-ULTRA: In the 1950s to the 1970s, the CIA ran a mind-control project aimed at finding a truth serum to use on communist spies. Test subjects were given LSD and other drugs, often without consent, and some were tortured. At least one man, civilian biochemist Frank Olson, who was working for the government, died as a result of the experiments. The project was finally exposed after investigations by the Rockefeller Commission.

---

Operation Mockingbird
Manhattan Project
Asbestos
Watergate
The Tuskegee Syphilis Study
Operation Northwoods
---
» 33 Conspiracy Theories That Turned Out To Be True, What Every Person Should Know Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Politico (Aug 18, 2012)

The foil is strong in this one.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 18, 2012)

Politico said:


> The foil is strong in this one.



Now that you posted, you are correct...


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 18, 2012)

*More Government Agencies Stocking Up on Ammo, Tactical Gear*

August 18, 2012 
by Tad Cronn

---

Most worrisome in my viewpoint is the arming of the Social Security Administration. Earlier this month, Reuters revealed that U.S. regulators have ordered five of the countrys largest banks to prepare plans for surviving an economic collapse, stressing that they couldnt count on the government for help.

The previously secret program has been in the works for two years, according to Reuters. The large order of ammo for the SSA, and its planned dispersal to so many offices, raises a question of whether the SSA is anticipating the proverbial well running dry and ensuing civil unrest.

Apart from the preparations raising the specter of some sort of civil war, theres another serious issue here. Our Border Patrol, which actually faces heavily armed and hostile criminals on a daily basis, is stuck with using beanbag ammunition because our government is unwilling to risk killing people crossing the border.

But against citizens in normally non-hostile territory, our government is at least willing, if not actually planning, to use lethal, high-powered, specialized ammo.

So that leaves us mere civilians to wonder, whats the federal governments game plan?

More Government Agencies Stocking Up on Ammo, Tactical Gear  Patriot Update


----------



## slackjawed (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks for the laughs guys


----------



## daws101 (Aug 20, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


never said he was....on the other hand you.....


----------



## daws101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Politico said:


> The foil is strong in this one.


foil ? more like 1" aluminum plate.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess disinformation internet trolls, feel that they have nothing to fear. Perhaps that is one of the "benfits" Dawgshit was referring to in another thread.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 30, 2012)

*REX 84, FEMA Coffins, and Fusion Centers*

Written on Tuesday, August 28, 2012 
by Ralph Barker

REX 84, FEMA coffins, and fusion centers are realities. These are all part of what could be elements of a soon-to-be government takeover of the country, aka martial law. Apparently somebody is thinking that a lot of people are going to die in the process.



What we don&#8217;t know is whether this takeover would be a defensive action to protect the American people against a plague or respond to a nuclear attack. Or, if it would be the actions of a hostile government determined to establish a new America and dispose of some who don&#8217;t agree.



Let me say upfront that in all honesty, after a lot of research, I really do not know for sure where the truth lies. I do know that some things don&#8217;t add up. I do know that governments historically lie a lot and ours does so regularly. Finding the truth is not an easy task. But, we must try. We cannot afford to just wait and see what happens and not be prepared.



If something does threaten our security, freedom, or lives, we should determine what the real threats are. We need to be able to weed out anything that is simply sensationalism, fear mongering, or unfounded conspiracy theories. All of these elements are found in abundance on the Internet, in books, newsletters, blogs, and pamphlets.



There are currently so many government programs, activities, and agencies, some you have never heard of, now in place. What do they all mean? This is the question we need to answer. Are they all working together to form a draconian perfect storm that will strip us of our rights, freedoms, and maybe our lives? Are we too conspiracy-minded or are we just naive? Is our government watching out for us or looking to get us?



Just recently, I learned a lot about a program called REX 84 (Readiness Exercise 1984). In short it is a program that was designed, in a national emergency, to suspend the U.S. Constitution, implement marshall law, place military commanders in charge of local governments, and round up citizens deemed to be a threat. Colonel Oliver North was the architect of the original REX 84 program.



This program, like Agenda 21, is not something new but something that may have tremendous impact in today&#8217;s world. What these programs have morphed into over time is what we should be aware of and concerned about.

*Agenda 21 *especially is a fast growing threat. I just discovered this week that the Commissioners in my country, Gilmer County, in North Georgia, passed a portion of Agenda 21. I had previously asked our Commission Chairman about Agenda 21 and he said he had never heard of it. He may still not know what it is, but he helped pass it. If you are not up on Agenda 21, please research it. It is most likely being implemented in your hometown as you read this article. My earlier article on Agenda 21 can be found on Patriot Update here: Totalitarian Program &#8216;Agenda 21&#8242; Now in Effect! &#8211; Patriot Update


---

REX 84, FEMA Coffins, and Fusion Centers &#8211; Patriot Update


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> nutbag



Interesting coming from you TRUTH DOESNT MATTER.If this was about Bush you would be patting this poster on the back for this thread as we both know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2012)

The agent trolls handlers of Dawgshit and Slackass are getting worried this information is getting out and kid troll GodBoy the kid in denial on government conspiracys is scared to death of this possibility.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> I guess disinformation internet trolls, feel that they have nothing to fear. Perhaps that is one of the "benfits" Dawgshit was referring to in another thread.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 31, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> 30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012



It's now 4 months into those 7 months. How's the Russian occupation coming along?

Oh, I forget. They speak perfect English, and look just us. Therefore, there's no possible way to prove they're not here. That's how the conspiracy works. Perhaps I'm one of those Russians, using my perfect English to create confusion here.

Interesting to know they're all Spetsnaz. The total number of Spetsnaz in Russia is about 10k, but somehow 30k-100k are coming here.

Oh, they've got an assassination list, the link tells us. People to be eliminated. Anyone with a fishing license, for example. Can't let those fishermen survive.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 3, 2012)

There's lots of disinformation and controlled opposition around, one must be careful what to believe.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> There's lots of disinformation and controlled opposition around, one must be careful what to believe.


said to the shopper in line in front of sister Jones while buying 10 cases of aluminum foil at costco...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > There's lots of disinformation and controlled opposition around, one must be careful what to believe.
> ...


 Especially concerning this whopper...

9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube!


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink (Sep 4, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
> ...




You, sir, are a class-A moron. Congrats.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


bahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 How's that vast Jihadist conspiracy coming along? Or the one about the WMD's and mushroom clouds?  Or how about the one about the babies being thrown from their incubators in Kuwait?  You conspiracy theorists are a strange but funny bunch.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



And here you are...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> There's lots of disinformation and controlled opposition around, one must be careful what to believe.



Dawgshit troll and mammoth are masters of disinformation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Dawgshit can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is when this video is posted.He runs off everytime.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 6, 2012)

ItsjustmeIthink said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> ...



yep thats what you are Its just me i think.


How's that vast Jihadist conspiracy coming along? Or the one about the WMD's and mushroom clouds?  Or how about the one about the babies being thrown from their incubators in Kuwait?  You conspiracy theorists are a strange but funny bunch.


----------



## slackjawed (Sep 6, 2012)

NIMH · The Numbers Count: Mental Disorders in America


from the link;

*

Mental Disorders in America

Mental disorders are common in the United States and internationally. An estimated 26.2 percent of Americans ages 18 and older &#8212; about one in four adults &#8212; suffer from a diagnosable mental disorder in a given year.1 When applied to the 2004 U.S. Census residential population estimate for ages 18 and older, this figure translates to 57.7 million people.2 Even though mental disorders are widespread in the population, the main burden of illness is concentrated in a much smaller proportion &#8212; about 6 percent, or 1 in 17 &#8212; who suffer from a serious mental illness.1 In addition, mental disorders are the leading cause of disability in the U.S. and Canada.3 Many people suffer from more than one mental disorder at a given time. Nearly half (45 percent) of those with any mental disorder meet criteria for 2 or more disorders, with severity strongly related to comorbidity.1

more at link


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 6, 2012)

hey there slackass,yep your handlers sure are getting worried this information is getting out.Good luck on your pathetic bablings agent that Bill Cooper wasnt gunned down for getting the truth out on 9/11.not too many dumbfucks out there that will listen to your complete bullshit troll.


----------



## slackjawed (Sep 6, 2012)

nice to see you too little guy, as far as getting any info out, if you had any that is, go for it. Its a free country, even free to be a traitorous post birth piece of bloody slime like you.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 6, 2012)

translation of slackass-Yes you are right 9/11.My handlers sent me here immediately because they are worried that this information is getting out so they have me here to try and derail this thread and yeah you are also right that I constantly show off what a dumbfuck troll I am lying about Bill Cooper, but its worth it because your also right that my handlers pay me very well for my propaganda I post when i come here to try and derail these threads and post my lies about Bill Cooper that I constantly get my ass handed to on a platter on all the time as well.But the moneys good so I will suffere humiliation all the time like i do for it.


----------



## slackjawed (Sep 6, 2012)

how do you manage to stay 12 years old?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 9, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> how do you manage to stay 12 years old?


basement living


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 19, 2013)

*FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE: METEORS AND THE COMING NUCLEAR ATTACK ON AMERICA*

By Paul McGuire
February 18, 2013

...

Friday February 15, 2013 two Russian nuclear-armed bombers circled the Western Pacific Island of Guam, equipped with nuclear-tipped missiles. The two Russian Tu-95 Bear-H strategic bombers were followed by U.S. jets that had scrambled from Andersen Air Force Base on Guam. The event occurred just hours before President Barack Obamas state of the union address.

Military analysts said the bomber incident was highly unusual and believe Moscow was sending a strategic message to Washington. The bombers flew over a thousand miles from the Russian Far East and according to Defense officials they were likely equipped with six Kh-55 or Kh-55SM cruise missiles that can hit targets up to 1,800 miles away with either a high-explosive warhead or a 200-kiloton nuclear warhead. In contrast, the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima was 13-kiloton.

Military analysts say that Guam plays a strategic role in the Pentagons defense strategy designed to counter Chinas precision guided missiles, submarines and anti-satellite weapons designed to prevent the U.S. from defending its allies or keeping sea lanes open. As such Guam is a key target for China and North Korea.

There are growing tensions between China and Japan and the U.S has committed to defending Japan. The Russian bomber flight seems to be a signal of its intentions to support China in any conflict. North Koreas third underground nuclear weapons test also seems to be part of sending a coordinated signal to the U.S.

...

Paul McGuire -- From Russia With Love: Meteors and the Coming Nuclear Attack on America


----------



## candycorn (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes...they bombed themselves....

332-206.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 20, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Yes...they bombed themselves....
> 
> 332-206.



Oh wow, you read titles, that's progressive...










...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE: METEORS AND THE COMING NUCLEAR ATTACK ON AMERICA*
> 
> By Paul McGuire
> February 18, 2013
> ...


if true, all your wet dreams would come true (pun intended)


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 20, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > There's lots of disinformation and controlled opposition around, one must be careful what to believe.
> ...



Naw, Dawgshit doesn't even know anything to misinform people about. He's a child that shits his pants and runs away while calling everyone else a liar when confronted and challenged to back anything he says up with real facts and information. They should fire his dumbass, and replace him with someone with at leas a little smarts...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr. Jones said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


awwww. isn't that cute when the queen of liars  gets exposed he get all defensive...


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
> ...


Did this sound as retarded before the election, when you could delude yourself into believing it, as it does now, now that the election came and went without it happening?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 21, 2013)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE: METEORS AND THE COMING NUCLEAR ATTACK ON AMERICA*
> ...



R U sure you're not from canoDUH...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


yes I'm sure


----------



## paulitician (Feb 23, 2013)

I was just gonna post this. Nothing terrifies and unites the People like a good ole fashioned False Flag Operation. After such staged events, most Sheep are willing to allow their Governments do just about anything in the name of 'Security.' This has been proven time & time again all throughout history. Something very bad is in the works. Many can feel it. Definitely stay tuned.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 26, 2013)

paulitician said:


> I was just gonna post this. Nothing terrifies and unites the People like a good ole fashioned False Flag Operation. After such staged events, most Sheep are willing to allow their Governments do just about anything in the name of 'Security.' This has been proven time & time again all throughout history. Something very bad is in the works. Many can feel it. Definitely stay tuned.


really, enlighten us O master of the anal aperture...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 15, 2013)

*Why Is Obama's Growing DHS Army Buying Armored Vehicles?*​
Wed, Mar 06 2013 

...


A DHS officer, Robert Whitaker, stationed in El Paso, Texas, recently proudly described the agency's new armored toy as "Mine-resistant ... we use to deliver our team to high-risk warrant services ... (with) gun ports so we can actually shoot from within the vehicle; you may think it's pretty loud but actually it's not too bad ... we have gun ports there in the back and two on the sides as well. They are designed for .50-caliber weapons."

This is needed to serve warrants? Perhaps it might have been useful at Waco.

So the question is what does DHS need 1.6 billion bullets, 7,000 Ar-15s and 2,700 armored vehicles for?

...


But we are concerned about an administration pushing for ever stricter gun control and de facto gun registration in the form of allegedly universal background checks to which criminals and gangbangers won't comply is arming itself to the teeth.

If weapons of war don't belong on the street, Mr. President, explain these purchases.



Read More At Investor's Business Daily: DHS Buys Armored Vehicles, Bullets And Assault Weapons - Investors.com 
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook






obama's civilian army - Google Search

What does Barry Soetoro need these for? - Topic​


----------



## paulitician (Mar 15, 2013)

Big Brother is preparing for the Civil Unrest he's provoking. It's all part of the NWO Global Elite plan. They must destroy America in order to rebuild it in their image. Civil Unrest and False Flag Operations will help that happen. Another Obama Reichstag Event is coming. Bet on that.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Why Is Obama's Growing DHS Army Buying Armored Vehicles?*​
> Wed, Mar 06 2013
> 
> ...
> ...


Wake up Dorothy.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2013)

Dawgshit just shit in the yard again.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dawgshit just shit in the yard again.


it's just wreaks of a day old hand job in here .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dawgshit just shit in the yard again.



dawgshit just shit in the yard AGAIN.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 15, 2013)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Why Is Obama's Growing DHS Army Buying Armored Vehicles?*​
> ...



I had to light the flame again...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 15, 2013)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Dawgshit just shit in the yard again.
> ...



You being from california don't surprise none. Wash yo hands and go get some air...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


only to be blown out ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


English not your first langue?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 16, 2013)

two more farts in a row in the grass from you dawgshit.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 18, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a row in the grass from you dawgshit.



Through the years this is the type of bullshit I have seen from you. This, and other forms of insults, but absolutely nothing intelligent or insightful. You have demonstrated your inability to convey any type of opinion with your words. All you have are insults, and most commonly this old bit of  "farts in here" comments. I have watched your dumbassery so long I am convinced this is how you conduct yourself in real life as well.
Some may consider it damn sad to see someone so poorly educated that they think "somebody farted" is an actual response. 

Don't worry, I know from your past behavior pattern you will run away and not respond to anyone with anything except "somebody farted".  It fits the pattern you have built for yourself, a pattern built from the inability to discuss anything in a reasonable fashion. I wish I could say it isn't your fault, and blame the public schools, but that would simply be putting more blame on the schools than they deserve to bear. 

Nobody can be as ignorant and idiotic as you little guy, without trying. I consider you one of the willfully ignorant, and nothing more than a tool for Iran's president Amedinejhad and his mouthpiece Alex Jones. Therefore, not only are you willfully ignorant, your a treasonous bastard as well.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 18, 2013)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two more farts in a row in the grass from you dawgshit.
> ...



You clearly haven't been here long enough. He's had to contend with the same posters who use various Sock Puppets to only come here to insult those who simply want to discuss Conspiracy Theories. They have no interest in discussing anything. They're only here to hurl stale 'Tinfoil Hat' insults. 

He's just given up on them. And i can't blame him. Stay here a bit longer and you'll begin to notice who the hateful Socks are. One in particular, uses 5 or 6 different Socks. He or she goes by SAYIT, daws101, Candycorn, del, and a couple others. If you really want to discuss Conspiracy Theories, that's cool. But if you're only here to insult, then you're a waste of time. But i'm willing to give you a chance. I'll observe and decide whether or not you're serious about really discussing Conspiracy Theories. If you are, i look forward to the dialogue.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you sure you don't mean you will see if he's willing to agree with you about conspiracy theories, Paulitician?  

You've done your share of tossing about insults.  I seem to recall a few instances of you calling people 'goose-steppers' and 'sheeple' and 'government boot-lickers' and various other insulting phrases.

Sure, sometimes you are responding to insults...but you also do that when you disagree with what someone is saying.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 18, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Are you sure you don't mean you will see if he's willing to agree with you about conspiracy theories, Paulitician?
> 
> You've done your share of tossing about insults.  I seem to recall a few instances of you calling people 'goose-steppers' and 'sheeple' and 'government boot-lickers' and various other insulting phrases.
> 
> Sure, sometimes you are responding to insults...but you also do that when you disagree with what someone is saying.



You don't have to agree with me on anything. That's definitely not required. But some only come here to insult. And i just respond accordingly.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2013)

paulitician said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


" One in particular, uses 5 or 6 different Socks. He or she goes by SAYIT, daws101, Candycorn, del, and a couple others"-- paulie

the above is paulie's obsessive and completely incorrect description of 5 separate posters. And he wants to rationally discuss conspiracy theories...


----------



## paulitician (Mar 18, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



You know you're lying. But whatever. It's of no consequence. Have at it.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


no paulie you're the one that lying, a quick check of the users list proves without question that the 5 you claim are one are in reality 5...your denial of fact would be sad if you weren't such a self aggrandizing pretentious slapdick!


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know who is a sock or who isn't. I don't have but one id here and assume that others do too until it is made clear by the banning of the sock. 
I used to have discussions related to conspiracy theorys. The conspiracy believers always resort to name calling and I have respinded in kind. 

I have absolutely no need for your approval, or anyone elses. You might, I don't so please don't transfer your need to be accepted on me. I simply don't care what others, including you, think. 

I have observed 911nutsack long enough to know he is incapable of adding anything to a conversation. Except the fart comments of course. 





Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2013)

slackjawed said:


> I don't know who is a sock or who isn't. I don't have but one id here and assume that others do too until it is made clear by the banning of the sock.
> I used to have discussions related to conspiracy theorys. The conspiracy believers always resort to name calling and I have respinded in kind.
> 
> I have absolutely no need for your approval, or anyone elses. You might, I don't so please don't transfer your need to be accepted on me. I simply don't care what others, including you, think.
> ...


bump!


----------



## paulitician (Mar 18, 2013)

slackjawed said:


> I don't know who is a sock or who isn't. I don't have but one id here and assume that others do too until it is made clear by the banning of the sock.
> I used to have discussions related to conspiracy theorys. The conspiracy believers always resort to name calling and I have respinded in kind.
> 
> I have absolutely no need for your approval, or anyone elses. You might, I don't so please don't transfer your need to be accepted on me. I simply don't care what others, including you, think.
> ...



Like i said, you clearly haven't been here long enough. I assure you, he was attacked first. That's just what Sock Trolls do. They're not here to discuss. They're only here to hurl their tired 'Tinfoil Hat' insults. But hey, you're entitled to believe whatever you like. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 18, 2013)

daws101 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Nor yours, check your spelling brainiac...

So I left out the word ME and you couldn't understand anything, typical canoDuh ca...

You being from california don't surprise *ME* none. Wash your hands and go get some air...

In short leave the basement once in awhile and wash the cum off your hands...

WARNING morbid pic of daws in da basement here...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 18, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Clearly rational thought is just not part of his make-up. The fact that he thinks there is some CT involving posters who he considers "sock puppets" reveals the grip his paranoia has on him. Everything is some sort of CT and only he can see.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 18, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



So I read your OP in this thread. Any thought what became of that plot? The whistleblower? Canadian Free Press? Our elections? Does it ever occur to CT nutbags that the crap they are shoveling is just crap? Ever?   

5/11/12 
Washington, DC &#8211;* The Obama agents, through the DHS and other assorted colluders, are plotting a major &#8216;Reichstag&#8217; event to generate racial riots and produce the justification for martial law, delaying the November 2012 elections, possibly indefinitely*, a DHS whistleblower informed the Canada Free Press on Tuesday.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 18, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



In post 69 the plan has changed, It's Happening between now and 2016 unless the Hillary/Michelle ticket looks like a sure winner...

How's that for gas on the flames...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



How convenient! 
Sounds exactly like those doomsday types who, when their end-of-days day passes uneventfully simply make up a new date! Woohoo! There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



What, no mention about the Hillary/Michelle ticket...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Deflection. You posted a loony tunes article about a bullshit artist from an obscure Canadian rag and wound up with shit on your face. What does that tell you about your CT and your ability to discern fact from fiction?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



So does the brainiac moth have a reasonable explanation for post 69...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



There was no internet when Johnson was president, so they passed out paper flyers saying Johnson would declare martial law and not surrender the white house to Nixon.
didn't happen
Still no internet when Nixon was going to call out the armed forces  to stay in office.
didn't happen
The first president Bush was going to declare martial law to stay in office too, might have been some of the first twoofer claims on the internet.
didn't happen
Clinton was supposed to declare martial law, but no, we had a peaceful transfer of power to the second president Bush.
You guessed it, the G.W. Bush was supposed to declare martial law, round up a bunch of citizens ect ect....you can look back through the annuls of USMB and find these posts. Terral was certain the world would end just after martial law was declared. He was wrong and the twoofers rewarded him with his own internet radio show sponsered by Alex "the fraud" Jones. 
It didn't happen, We experienced a peaceful transfer of power to President Obama.


After all the failures predicting presidents illegally seizing power, not one has come true.

not one!!!


So excuse me, and the others, if we find your particular brand of insanity tiresome, and worthy only of ridicule. That's all this dumbass 'prediction' is good for, a laugh or two.


With the historic record of the failure of the conspiracy nuts to predict any such 'takeover' of the USA by a rogue president, one would think this kind of bullshit prediction would simply be a topic of jokes on late night TV. 

It hasn't, the predictions keep coming because those making them stand to profit in real money from those mentally unstable enough to believe them.

Conspiracy theories are big business.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 19, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Sure thing del/Candycorn, or whoever.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2013)

slackjawed said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



And here you are


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...


not even close ..must be a homoerotic fantasy of yours...here's my take on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a far more accurate pic.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Why Is Obama's Growing DHS Army Buying Armored Vehicles?*​
> Wed, Mar 06 2013
> 
> ...
> ...








 best answer for this post...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2013)

*DHS Arming Up?* 

(Updated)by EdMass
Mon Mar 11, 2013 

I have no idea why DHS is acquiring enough rounds to sustain a "20 year war"  nor why armored vehicles are required in America.

1.6 Billion Rounds Of Ammo For Homeland Security? It's Time For A National Conversation


As reported elsewhere, much of this purchase order is for rounds forbidden by international law for use in war, along with a frightening amount specialized for snipers.  Also reported elsewhere, at the height of the Iraq War the Army was expending less than 6 million rounds a month.  1.6 billion rounds, therefore, would be enough to sustain a hot war for 20+ years.  In America.
...

http://www.dailykrap.com/story/2013/03/11/1193219/-DHS-Arming-Up


...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Arming Up?*
> 
> (Updated)by EdMass
> Mon Mar 11, 2013
> ...



To put that in some perspective, the military apparently uses a huge amount of ammunition in training.  For example, there's this from 2005 :

Military.com

According to the article, in 2005 the Army was going to increase it's yearly production of 5.56 mm and 7.62 mm rounds from 400 million to 1.8 billion.  That's more than the entire DHS order, for just one year.

Admittedly, this was during an ongoing war, so training ammunition was obviously in high demand.  Still, if the shelf life of the ammo being purchased by DHS is fairly high (how long CAN you store bullets?) then the 1.6 billion may not be quite as scary a number as some want to make out.

Nothing wrong with a little concern, or questioning the need for the purchases.  I just think it's been used as a doom-and-gloom talking point too much.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *DHS Arming Up?*
> ...


by rational people you're right but for AJ and paranoids like him it's Christmas.
guys like that are just waiting to shoot somebody.
 the real thing is not near as glamorous as he thinks it is.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *DHS Arming Up?*
> ...



Apples & oranges, dhs should not have any of that stuff, that's what the national guard is for...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...







Here doggie doggie...​


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



If you are going to compare the purchase by DHS to the expenditures of the Army, I think it's perfectly reasonable for me to do the same. 

Whether you think DHS should have weaponry and ammo or not is a different question.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You did, you brought it up and you put a military link up, I highlighted it , spinning are we...

DHS should not be armed PERIOD!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Did you not read your own post about this?  "
As reported elsewhere, much of this purchase order is for rounds forbidden by international law for use in war, along with a frightening amount specialized for snipers. Also reported elsewhere, at the height of the Iraq War the Army was expending less than 6 million rounds a month. 1.6 billion rounds, therefore, would be enough to sustain a hot war for 20+ years. In America."  That is comparing Army expenditures to the DHS purchases.  I merely gave another such comparison.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 20, 2013)

Why are they engaging in such a massive arms-buildup? Well, because their planning on using them against the People. These are domestic agencies getting all these weapons. Armored Tanks? Yikes!


----------



## Politico (Mar 20, 2013)

Still hasn't come forward I see.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 20, 2013)

Reichstag Events are good for morale. Hitler and the Nazis understood that. So some innocent Americans are murdered? No big deal. Just collateral damage in the end. Nothing brings the Country together like a good ole fashioned False Flag Operation. It's how you get awful travesties like The Patriot Act and NDAA. So of course they're planning another Reichstag Event. They're proven winners no?


----------



## tjvh (Mar 20, 2013)

The DHS is buying tons of ammunition *not* because they believe need it, but because the Government believes *that you don't.* All they are doing is creating an ammo shortage. This is nothing more than *back door gun control.* What good is a gun when there is no available ammunition for it because the Government -under the guise of DHS has bought it all up?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2013)

tjvh said:


> The DHS is buying tons of ammunition *not* because they believe need it, but because the Government believes *that you don't.* All they are doing is creating an ammo shortage. This is nothing more than *back door gun control.* What good is a gun when there is no available ammunition for it because the Government -under the guise of DHS has bought it all up?



Do you have any evidence to back this up?  I'm not denying it, but without knowing how much ammunition the various manufacturers normally can and do make, I don't know how true it might be.

I'd also need to know what the numbers for private purchases and military purchases are to see how large a portion the DHS purchases are in comparison.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


nice pic of you and your boyfriend...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Why are they engaging in such a massive arms-buildup? Well, because their planning on using them against the People. These are domestic agencies getting all these weapons. Armored Tanks? Yikes!



http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...s-story-true-dhs-using-russian-troops_-3.html


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Why are they engaging in such a massive arms-buildup? Well, because their planning on using them against the People. These are domestic agencies getting all these weapons. Armored Tanks? Yikes!



Typical "I-hate-America" CTBS. Note the unsubstantiated leap from "arms buildup" to "their planning on using them against the People." Note the sloped forehead. Note the knuckles dragging the ground. Note the Screen Name.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 21, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Why are they engaging in such a massive arms-buildup? Well, because their planning on using them against the People. These are domestic agencies getting all these weapons. Armored Tanks? Yikes!
> ...



Oh boy, the old "You Hate America" attack. Yeah, why don't you come back with another one of your lame Sock Puppet trolls. Because your SAYIT Sock is just plain embarrassing at this point. Try again.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



If you scroll through this board's threads you'll find dozens (perhaps hundreds) which predict imminent gloom-and-doom CTs which, fortunately, have never come to pass. At what point does it occur to you that the CTBS you swallow like a crack ho is just paranoid CTBS? When does the skepticism you reserve for our gov't and media and all who don't subscribe to your lunacy get applied to your silly CTs? If I had a nickel for every time one of you Chicken Littles screams "the sky is falling"...


----------



## paulitician (Mar 21, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Hey Sock, you're living in gloom-and-doom right now. But you're in Goose Stepper Bliss Land. So you just don't know any better. I understand that ignorance is strength. And you definitely feel very strong. But hey, waddayagonnado? It's who you are.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ndreds-of-dhs-armored-trucks-on-the-move.html


...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 27, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
> ...



And here we are nearly a full year later, Obama has been reelected in an election which, until its final weeks was a toss-up, and still no "Reichstag Event." When does it occur to you that you've been had ... again? Never?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

No he hasn't.  Everything Obama is rolling out is precisely as Hitler did it and all while deceiving the people through lies.  Americanjihad hasn't drank the kool - aid.  Perhaps you should look into why you have.   Watch the video - you won't die from listening to the truth.    - Jeremiah


----------



## candycorn (Mar 27, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> ...



He's just waiting for the right time....

Not Obama, American Jellyhead.  The right time to do what exactly...I'm not sure.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ndreds-of-dhs-armored-trucks-on-the-move.html
> 
> 
> ...


it was bullshit when paulie posted it first...are you guys dating?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> No he hasn't.  Everything Obama is rolling out is precisely as Hitler did it and all while deceiving the people through lies.  Americanjihad hasn't drank the kool - aid.  Perhaps you should look into why you have.   Watch the video - you won't die from listening to the truth.    - Jeremiah


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 28, 2013)

candycorn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



CandyAss, what are you and the other moths whining about...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 28, 2013)

All this time I thought Chrisopheria had gotten himself committed. But now I see he just created a new character named paulitician.
Pauliticain joined oct 2011, last post from chrisophera that I can find was july 2011.

coincidence? you decide.

smh...all this time I thought agent chrissy was locked up in San Bernadino, live and learn I guess


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2013)

slackjawed said:


> All this time I thought Chrisopheria had gotten himself committed. But now I see he just created a new character named paulitician.
> Pauliticain joined oct 2011, last post from chrisophera that I can find was july 2011.
> 
> coincidence? you decide.
> ...


pelican bay..


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 12, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Arming Up?*
> 
> (Updated)by EdMass
> Mon Mar 11, 2013
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks like your prediction may have just been proven accurate. I doubt he'll get the Martial Law though. People are getting smarter and catching on.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Looks like your prediction may have just been proven accurate. I doubt he'll get the Martial Law though. People are getting smarter and catching on.


wake up! Dorothy ! wake up!


----------



## paulitician (Apr 16, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your prediction may have just been proven accurate. I doubt he'll get the Martial Law though. People are getting smarter and catching on.
> ...



I said it 'may' have been proven accurate. I can't say for sure. And neither can you. It's a sad Catch 22.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


right! to you "may" is the same as proven..


----------



## American_Jihad (May 7, 2013)

*Inhofe: DHS Ammo Grab To Dry Up Supply*

6 May 2013







U.S. Sen. Jim Inhofe, R-Okla., says he believes open purchase orders from the Department of Homeland Security to buy over 1 billion rounds of ammunition are part of an intentional effort by the Obama administration to dry up the market for gun-owning citizens.

We have in this country the Second Amendment that preserves the right to keep and bear arms, Inhofe told radio host Aaron Klein, and the president doesnt believe in that.

...


Read more: Minute Men NewsInhofe: DHS Ammo Grab To 'Dry Up' Supply - Minute Men News


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

There will be several. Martial Law is happening. Big Brother is implementing it incrementally. Year by year Martial Law becomes more evident. Most thought it would be declared all at once. But that's not the case. It's being done methodically. So, Martial Law is already here. If the People pay more attention, they'll begin to realize that.


----------



## SAYIT (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> There will be several. Martial Law is happening. Big Brother is implementing it incrementally. Year by year Martial Law becomes more evident. Most thought it would be declared all at once. But that's not the case. It's being done methodically. So, Martial Law is already here. If the People pay more attention, they'll begin to realize that.



Hmmm. I just had lunch at an outdoor cafe with visiting cousins. I walked the 8 blocks with my gun on my hip. I saw no roadblocks, no unusual police activity and no military personel.
My cousins had no probs traveling the 1500 miles that separate us and the meal and our laughter were unencumbered by official intrusion.
So how is this "Martial Law" being enforced in your town?


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > There will be several. Martial Law is happening. Big Brother is implementing it incrementally. Year by year Martial Law becomes more evident. Most thought it would be declared all at once. But that's not the case. It's being done methodically. So, Martial Law is already here. If the People pay more attention, they'll begin to realize that.
> ...



That's cool. But Martial Law is here. It's just being implemented in increments. It isn't intended to happen all at once overnight. You're not supposed to notice it. But it is happening.


----------



## t_polkow (May 7, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> nutbag



a product of inbreeding no doubt


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > There will be several. Martial Law is happening. Big Brother is implementing it incrementally. Year by year Martial Law becomes more evident. Most thought it would be declared all at once. But that's not the case. It's being done methodically. So, Martial Law is already here. If the People pay more attention, they'll begin to realize that.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


there it is again ..that spidey sense that all these misfiring neuron dicks claim to possess..
which begs the question, too much Ritalin as a child?


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Whatever Sock Troll. Just because you don't want to see it, doesn't mean it's not happening. Martial Law is being implemented as we speak. It's being done methodically and incrementally. Year by year, more Laws get passed. We lose a little more Freedom & Liberty. But hey, you want to live in your Goose Stepper Bliss, than have at it i guess. It's still a free country. But for how long?


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


really paulie? not wanting to see things is your gig.
it happens ever time you get your ass handed to you, on almost a daily basis.
the sock troll thing is a fine example.


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well, you are a weird little Sock Puppet Troll. I just call em like i see em. Seriously, how many years have you been stalking & lurking in this forum? Just between us two, how long?


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


ah! the perfect paranoid response! 
how you see um'  is what's at issue here..
1. I am not a sock puppet.
2 there is nothing small about me ..physically or intellectually
3.I came to this forum around the same time you did.
all three of those statements are fact.
therefore the problem is your callin' um as you sees um organ is faulty.


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



 Come on dude, you know you stalk & lurk in this forum 24/7. Interesting how you're always here to reply right after i post something. How can that be? Only a loony stalker/lurker can do that. So lets be honest, how many years have you been here stalking & lurking in this forum. Just be honest. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


another fine example of your tenuous grip on reality....
does it never occur to you that I'm online around the same time most days?
or that part of my work is done on line?  
those simple facts are too factual for your conspiracy addled brain.
go ahead and live the fantasy as you do not get out much.
when you do, it must be terrifying seeing imaginary monsters around every corner and illusory goose steppers everywhere you go.
must suck to be you.


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Oh ok, you don't want to be honest. That's cool. I'm not bothered by you being a weird little stalker/lurker. I was just curious as to the reasons. Carry on.


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




Where?


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Pay more attention, look more closely. Year by year, more Laws get passed. Slowly & methodically, they're taking our Freedom & Liberty away. Martial Law is not gonna happen suddenly and overnight. That's an old and outdated concept. Big Brother is doing it methodically and incrementally. So it is already here, you just have to pay closer attention.


----------



## SAYIT (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Ah, I get it. It a secret thing that only you can see. 
Woo. 
You are one very weird dude with a serious case of runaway paranoia.
Perhaps it's time you learn what Martial Law is:

Martial law
Martial law is the imposition of military rule by military authorities over designated regions on an emergency basis.


----------



## paulitician (May 7, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The 'War on Terror' has put us in a permanent state of 'Emergency.' What do you think the Patriot Act & NDAA are all about? Pay closer attention and really look around. Martial Law is being implemented, just not in the way most thought it would be.


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


you wouldn't know honesty if it bitch slapped you and it just did.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 10, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > nutbag
> ...



Hey pol/cow, progressive/liberals do that kind of stuff, their into all that crazy shit, ask Truthmatters she knows of that ilk ...

2 4 1...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 21, 2013)

*Russia Is Preparing To Attack America *

by Dave Hodges 
February 26, 2013 







United States has not been attacked on the home front for 200 years dating back to the War of 1812. There exists a plethora of confirming information to support the fact that Americas days may be numbered and that we are totally unprepared for what is coming.

Russia, through the traitorous cooperation and complicity of President Obama, is positioning its assets in order to attack Alaska.  Before I piece together the many elements of the planned Russian surprise attack, it is important for America to understand that it takes a communist to bring communism to America. Obama was bred by communists, raised by communists, educated at the finest schools with communist money, his political career was launched by communists and his controllers in the White House are communists. Part one of this series will clearly establish the fact that Obama is the lynchpin of a multigenerational plan to hand America over to the Russians and to the Chinese communists.

Obama did not just wake up one day and decide to weaken American defenses and hand over the country to the Russian communists. Obama was groomed for this position for the past several years. He is indeed the right communist, at the right time,  whose mission is to bring America the most crippling form of communism the world has ever seen.

Russian Defectors Have Warned the US About This Moment

High-profile Soviet defectors have been telling American intelligence agencies for decades that the Russians have engaged in a multigenerational plot to destabilize America prior to the takeover in which both the Russians and the Chinese will unleash a ferocious military assault upon our country.

The high-ranking defector, Sergei Tretyakov, who repeatedly warned Americans that Russias core government had never abandoned the Cold War and still aimed to destroy the United States. 

...

Obama the Communist

Obama has been surrounded by nothing but communists for all of his life. From Obamas real father, Frank Marshall Davis, to the husband and wife communist terrorist team of Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn from the Weathermen Underground terrorist organization, Obama has known nothing but Marxist communist philosophy in his formative years. The late Senator, Joseph McCarthy, is rolling over in his grave due to the fact that a sitting President has such a retrograde pattern of communist associations and still managed to attain the presidency.

Former FBI Weatherman Task Force supervisor, Max Noel, notes that the FBI utilized a CARL test when it conducted background checks on various suspects. The acronym CARL stands for Character, Associates, Reputation, and Loyalty used to assess candidates fitness to hold the highest office in the country. On each of these four points of power, Obama fails and fails miserably. Like many FBI law enforcement agents and officials, Noel was alarmed by the fact that someone like Barack Obama could capture the presidency. For some unexplained reason, Obama was never vetted before he became a candidate for the presidency by the FBI. This is an unacceptable result of our national security system and is wholly suggestive of internal plot to allow the installation of a blatantly communist advocate into the highest political position in America.

...





Chicago Slum Lord, Valerie Jarrett


Obamas real father, Frank Marshall Davis, was a member of the Communist Party and a former Soviet Agent who was under FBI investigation for a total of 19 years.  In 1948, Davis moved from Chicago to Hawaii leaving behind a colleague named Vernon Jarrett, father-in-law of Senior White House advisor, Valerie Jarrett. Yes, the Jarretts are communists as well.  Both Jarrett and Davis wrote for a left wing newspaper called the Chicago Defender in which they espoused a communist  takeover of the United States Government. In 1971, Davis, according to Joel Gilbert, reunited with his then nine-year-old son, Barack Obama, and schooled him in the ways of being a good communist for the next nine years.

White House advisers, David Axelrod and Valerie Jarrett, were both Red Diaper Babies, in which they were the sons and daughters of well-to-do parents who desired communism and lived out their dreams through their childrens revolutionary activities. Other notable red-diaper babies also included  Rahm Emanuel and Eric Holder. Jarretts situation is particularly interesting in that her family and the Ayers family have been multigenerational friends which also included a marriage between the two families. Much of the Obama administration is a nest of communists and this should serve to gravely concern every American citizen.

...





Bill Ayers Mug Shot

The Prairie Fire book was co-authored by Dohrn and Ayers, and, quite unbelievably, it was dedicated to Sirhan Sirhan, Robert Kennedys assassin. Former FBI informant, While appearing on The Common Sense Show, Larry Grathwohl, revealed that he testified in a court of law that Ayers and Dohrn had direct involvement in a terrorist plot which killed San Francisco police sergeant, Brian V. McDonnell, by a bomb made and planted by these Weathermen Underground terrorists.

Grathwohl also revealed that he asked Ayers, in a meeting of about 25 well-to do Weatherman, most with advanced degrees from Ivy League Universities, what the Weathermen planned to do when they achieved their goal of a communist take over the government.  Grathwohl stated that Ayers paused for a moment and then said that it was likely that about 50 million Americans will have to be re-educated in concentration camps located in the American Southwest and that about 25 million would have to be eliminated, meaning that they would have to be murdered.  Bill and Bernardines Weather Underground had the support of Cuba, East German intelligence and the North Vietnamese. I believe that since Obama was able to secure a second term, and with the power granted to him by the NDAA, that he will fulfill Ayers promise to Grathwohl to murder 25 million Americans who cannot be re-educated.

...

America is at a serious crossroads. The United States is preparing to go to war with Iran and its allies, China and Russia, in a last ditch effort to save the Petrodollar scheme as opposed to letting China and Russia buy Iranian oil in gold. If America loses this struggle, the dollar will collapse. Americas economy is in shambles and the country can ill-afford being purposely run into the ground by a series of red-diaper babies bent on the communist takeover of this country. There can be no doubt about it, Barack Obama is a traitor to this country. He is the culmination of a distinct and purposeful mufti-generational communist plot to install a communist dictator who would weaken this country to the point that it is very vulnerable to an outside Russian attack.

...

Russia Is Preparing To Attack America | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> ]
> The 'War on Terror' has put us in a permanent state of 'Emergency.' What do you think the Patriot Act & NDAA are all about? Pay closer attention and really look around. Martial Law is being implemented, just not in the way most thought it would be.


Hah hah, the NDAA is a US fed law that passes the budget for the US DoD. It happens every year.

Martial law involves the United States military taking over rule of law domestically. Where exactly has the US military done this?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *&#8216;Reichstag&#8217; event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on &#8220;white supremacists&#8221;
> ...



What do you think the National Guard preps for? peace?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



natural disasters.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Russia Is Preparing To Attack America *
> 
> by Dave Hodges
> February 26, 2013
> ...



Russia lacks the capacity to send and supply it's troops so far from Russia.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 21, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Obama did not just wake up one day and decide to weaken American defenses and hand over the country to the Russian communists.


We interrupt our regularly scheduled calling Obama a warmonger because not pulling troops of of Afghanistan fast enough, air strikes with coalition in Libya, impending bombing of Iran, arming Syrians, etc. to point out that he has weakened American defense.

Defense is clearly gutted:


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jun 21, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Martial law involves the United States military taking over rule of law domestically. Where exactly has the US military done this?
> ...


Clearly I was referring to Paulitician's claim that we are currently in a state of martial law.

If that is the case there should be a domestic location under military rule.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 13, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Russia Is Preparing To Attack America *
> ...


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow you popped back up after your stupid claims of impending martial law and Russian attack, to post some logos.

Good work, but sorry the committee has already narrowed conspiracy asshat of the year candidates to koko and pvsi, with Paulitician locked in for a token lifetime achievement award.

Better luck in 2014.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 14, 2013)

steadymercury said:


> american_jihad said:
> 
> 
> > obama did not just wake up one day and decide to weaken american defenses and hand over the country to the russian communists.
> ...



fixed:



american_jihad said:


> *russia is preparing to attack america *
> 
> by dave hodges
> february 26, 2013
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Dec 14, 2013)

So I thought Obama was supposed to declare martial law. What happened to your prediction? How could you be so wrong? Maybe its time to stop listening to that voice in your head. That voice doesn't know what the fuck its talking about.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 14, 2013)

Godboy said:


> So I thought Obama was supposed to declare martial law. What happened to your prediction? How could you be so wrong? Maybe its time to stop listening to that voice in your head. That voice doesn't know what the fuck its talking about.



2016, now you and the other moths have to come back for 2 more yrs...


----------



## Godboy (Dec 14, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > So I thought Obama was supposed to declare martial law. What happened to your prediction? How could you be so wrong? Maybe its time to stop listening to that voice in your head. That voice doesn't know what the fuck its talking about.
> ...



When it doesn't happen, will you know you are a fucktard, or will you be in denial of your fucktardness?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 14, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
> ...


Bush used 9/11 the same way to drum up support to invade Iraq.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 14, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> 2016, now you and the other moths have to come back for 2 more yrs...



2016? Let's check the content of your original post shall we?



American_Jihad said:


> The Obama agents, through the DHS and other assorted colluders, are plotting a major Reichstag event to generate racial riots and produce the justification for martial law, delaying the November *2012* elections, possibly indefinitely



But like any determined tin-hatter you aren't going to take a step back and think about how your sources were wrong and you were gullible, nah you'll just move the date back four years and try again.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 14, 2013)

*Obama confidants spine-chilling proposal *​
Cass Sunstein wants the government to "cognitively infiltrate" anti-government groups

Glenn Greenwald

Friday, Jan 15, 2010 08:16 AM EST

Cass Sunstein has long been one of Barack Obamas closest confidants.  Often mentioned as a likely Obama nominee to the Supreme Court, Sunstein is currently Obamas head of the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs where, among other things, he is responsible for overseeing policies relating to privacy, information quality, and statistical programs.  In 2008, while at Harvard Law School, Sunstein co-wrote a truly pernicious paper proposing that the U.S. Government employ teams of covert agents and pseudo-independent advocates to cognitively infiltrate online groups and websites  as well as other activist groups  which advocate views that Sunstein deems false conspiracy theories about the Government.  This would be designed to increase citizens faith in government officials and undermine the credibility of conspiracists. 

...

Sunsteins response to these criticisms is easy to find in what he writes, and is as telling as the proposal itself.  He acknowledges that some conspiracy theories previously dismissed as insane and fringe have turned out to be entirely true (his examples:  the CIA really did secretly administer LSD in mind control experiments; the DOD really did plot the commission of terrorist acts inside the U.S. with the intent to blame Castro; the Nixon White House really did bug the DNC headquarters).  Given that history, how could it possibly be justified for the U.S. Government to institute covert programs designed to undermine anti-government conspiracy theories, discredit government critics, and increase faith and trust in government pronouncements?  Because, says Sunstein, such powers are warranted only when wielded by truly well-intentioned government officials who want to spread The Truth and Do Good  i.e., when used by people like Cass Sunstein and Barack Obama:

Throughout, we assume a well-motivated government that aims to eliminate conspiracy theories, or draw their poison, if and only if social welfare is improved by doing so.

But its precisely because the Government is so often not well-motivated that such powers are so dangerous.  Advocating them on the ground that we will use them well is every authoritarians claim.  More than anything else, this is the toxic mentality that consumes our political culture:  when our side does X, X is Good, because were Good and are working for Good outcomes.  That was what led hordes of Bush followers to endorse the same large-government surveillance programs they long claimed to oppose, and what leads so many Obama supporters now to justify actions that they spent the last eight years opposing.

Obama confidant?s spine-chilling proposal - Salon.com

I know, the source literally sucks...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 13, 2016)

*Ben Carson: Can Obama use martial law to keep White House post 2016*
*by James Richard Edwards - Nov 19, 2015
160 120594
The Obama administration has very quietly and subtly done many inexplicable things that could very well be precursors to the suspension of some, if not all, of Americans' constitutionally protected civil rights.





SAN ANTONIO, November 19, 2015 — Dr. Ben Carson, a black neurosurgeon and 2016 Republican presidential candidate, has repeatedly stated that he believes there is a chance that the 2016 elections may not be held at all.

Widespread anarchy gripping the country could be reason enough for the Obama administration to announce the implementation of martial law and the suspension of some, if not all, of Americans’ constitutionally protected rights — including the right to vote and hold national elections.

...

Read more at Ben Carson: Can Obama use martial law to keep White House post 2016*


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 13, 2016)

*



*

*Obama’s Chief of Staff Promises ‘Audacious Executive Action’ in Final Year*

by Brendan Bordelon January 13, 2016 9:34 AM

                              White House chief of staff Denis McDonough pushed back against the notion his president is played out in the wake of his last State of the Union address, promising “audacious executive action” in Barack Obama’s final year in office. During a breakfast with reporters in Washington, D.C., on Tuesday, McDonough responded to the observation that the president’s final speech before Congress lacked the usual pledge to “go it alone” if lawmakers failed to act. Coupled with the feeble executive actions on gun control announced earlier this month, had President Obama rethought the utility of acting unilaterally on issues important to the White House? “We’ll do audacious executive action over the course of the rest of the year, I’m confident of that,” said McDonough, explaining that President Obama’s decision not to outline specific executive actions was more about a commitment to process than a lack of willpower.

...

In addition to gun control, the White House has expressed interest in further unilateral actions on immigration reform, and in working around Congress to close the prison in Guantanamo Bay. But McDonough said the White House is considering executive action on any and all issues, and that the main question President Obama plans to ask himself is “Why not?” “And so that’s the spirit through which we’ll approach this last year,” McDonough said.


 Read more at: Obama’s Chief of Staff Promises ‘Audacious Executive Action’ in Final Year, by Brendan Bordelon, National Review


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 13, 2016)

If there is any truth to Barry trying to pull some shit to stay in office you have to wonder about the arrival of Trump on the scene.
     He's firing up the other side...cant have a revolution without two participants.

   Which of course would indicate someone else is pulling the strings.


----------



## guno (Jan 13, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
> ...


take your meds and come back to reality


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 13, 2016)

Paranoid whacks, how's that whole 'be terrified of everything cuz' tha end is naar' thing coming.

Jade Helm git you? How about the secret black army Obama was raising? Guns all confiscated and given to El Wapo? What about all those never ending 'if Obama is elected the economy will be destroyed, America is finished, China is taking over, Russia is the Soviet Union again, terrorists are as powerful as 10 Hitlers on steroids, getting rid of incandescent light bulbs will turn in to a slippery slope of light bulb confiscation, gasoline prices will be 6 dollars a gallon in a year, the American way of life will end right after the election, Obama doesn't know as much as me (yet has access to the greatest minds on Earth, somehow they all lose their train of thought I guess), the military will be turned into one guy with a slingshot..........on and on and on......

For me, all you dopes who believe and regurgitate this guano induced paranoia freakfest look like this...


Its funny when its an animal, they don't know any better. When its people it is just very very sad. The fear and anger is unwarranted, but it feels real.


----------



## mdk (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## daws101 (Jan 13, 2016)

another paranoid thread rises from the grave


----------



## Skylar (Jan 14, 2016)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Everything old is new again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you're dealing with conspiracy head jobs, all you really have to do is change the names on the same old stories. They don't think too hard about it. These aren't the mental titans we're talking about.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 14, 2016)

American_Jihad said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is fun is reading what the idiot OP warned us about in 2012

_*30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012 *

30,000 - 100,000 Russian Troops Scheduled within next 7 Months - May 2, 2012 - YouTube

http://www.google.com/search?source...325&q=Russian+troops+coming+to+Denver+Airport_

Those Russian troops have sure done a good job of hiding out for the last 3 years.....LOL


----------



## Skylar (Jan 15, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Maybe they're Russian Ninjas!

Or maybe by 'troops', he was referring to acting companies. Get someone up to Ashland see if they're pronouncing Shakespeare with a Russian accent!

"To be or not to be, comrade".


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 15, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



I think I found how they have blended in


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2016)

No wonder REpublicans hate Obama's hope and change message.  It is counter to their Fear and despair message


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 18, 2016)

Four wacko conspiracy theories that liberals believe







...


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh look, more FAKE NEWS...

*Secret CIA assessment says Russia was trying to help Trump win White House *
1 / 22







The Washington Post
Adam Entous, Ellen Nakashima, Greg Miller 3 hrs ago






The CIA has concluded in a secret assessment that Russia intervened in the 2016 election to help Donald Trump win the presidency, rather than just to undermine confidence in the U.S. electoral system, according to officials briefed on the matter.

Intelligence agencies have identified individuals with connections to the Russian government who provided WikiLeaks with thousands of hacked emails from the Democratic National Committee and others, including Hillary Clinton’s campaign chairman, according to U.S. officials. Those officials described the individuals as actors known to the intelligence community and part of a wider Russian operation to boost Trump and hurt Clinton’s chances.

“It is the assessment of the intelligence community that Russia’s goal here was to favor one candidate over the other, to help Trump get elected,” said a senior U.S. official briefed on an intelligence presentation made to U.S. senators. “That’s the consensus view.”

The Obama administration has been debating for months how to respond to the alleged Russian intrusions, with White House officials concerned about escalating tensions with Moscow and being accused of trying to boost Clinton’s campaign.

In September, during a secret briefing for congressional leaders, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) voiced doubts about the veracity of the intelligence, according to officials present.

The Trump transition team dismissed the findings in a short statement issued Friday evening. “These are the same people that said Saddam Hussein had weapons of mass destruction. The election ended a long time ago in one of the biggest Electoral College victories in history. It’s now time to move on and ‘Make America Great Again,’ ” the statement read.

Trump has consistently dismissed the intelligence community’s findings about Russian hacking.

“I don’t believe they interfered” in the election, he told Time magazine this week. The hacking, he said, “could be Russia. And it could be China. And it could be some guy in his home in New Jersey.”

The CIA shared its latest assessment with key senators in a closed-door briefing on Capitol Hill last week, in which agency officials cited a growing body of intelligence from multiple sources. Agency briefers told the senators it was now “quite clear” that electing Trump was Russia’s goal, according to the officials, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss intelligence matters.

The CIA presentation to senators about Russia’s intentions fell short of a formal U.S. assessment produced by all 17 intelligence agencies. A senior U.S. official said there were minor disagreements among intelligence officials about the agency’s assessment, in part because some questions remain unanswered.

For example, intelligence agencies do not have specific intelligence showing officials in the Kremlin “directing” the identified individuals to pass the Democratic emails to WikiLeaks, a second senior U.S. official said. Those actors, according to the official, were “one step” removed from the Russian government, rather than government employees. Moscow has in the past used middlemen to participate in sensitive intelligence operations so it has plausible deniability.

...

McConnell’s office did not respond to a request for comment. After the election, Trump chose McConnell’s wife, Elaine Chao, as his nominee for transportation secretary.

Some Clinton supporters saw the White House’s reluctance to act without bipartisan support as further evidence of an excessive caution in facing adversaries.

“The lack of an administration response on the Russian hacking cannot be attributed to Congress,” said Rep. Adam B. Schiff (Calif.), the ranking Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee, who was at the September meeting. “The administration has all the tools it needs to respond. They have the ability to impose sanctions. They have the ability to take clandestine means. The administration has decided not to utilize them in a way that would deter the Russians, and I think that’s a problem.”

Secret CIA assessment says Russia was trying to help Trump win White House

Have at it, knock yourselves out...


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 24, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> 5/11/12
> 
> *Reichstag event could involve false assassination attempt blamed on white supremacists
> ...




Remember when this happened?

Nope- Neither do i- but I do remember years of rightards predicting stuff just like this.

So when you see Mindwars and other rightards posting conspiracy crap like this- remember- if it looks like and smells like Konspiracy Krap- it is.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 24, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> No wonder REpublicans hate Obama's hope and change message.  It is counter to their Fear and despair message


like MAGA


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 25, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *DHS Whistleblower: Obama Will Commit Reichstag Event To Trigger Martial Law*​
> ...


Cock/biter, those kind of pounding stories helped rural America vote, hence Donald J Trump...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



So a bunch of fake conspiracy theory stories are the reason Trump won?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 25, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



LOL so you are saying that your Konspiracy Lies are what led to idiots voting for Trump?

Maybe...maybe......

Meanwhile- how was your Reichstag Day?


----------

